# Sump Pumps: watch dog x Rigid



## brasilmom (Dec 30, 2010)

Greetings,

We are in the process of upgrading/replacing both of our sump pumps and are going to add a back up as well. Yesterday my husband went to Home Depot and found that we can get the Rigid pump and then a back up from watch dog. However, there was also a combo from Watch dog called Basement Watch Dog combo which includes the pump and the back up. 
The question is related to the quality of the pump from Watch dog. Can anyone here give me some feedback?

Thanks. Be well
Miriam


----------



## brasilmom (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. My husband did get the combo, so now it is time to get busy and put the pump/back up together. The weather has warmed up enough that all our snow is melting, so we will have to wait until the water stops getting to the pump to get things in place.

Be well

Miriam


----------



## Redwood (Jan 2, 2011)

Next time around try a Zoeller pump...

Trust me there will be a next time with those brands much quicker than if you had bought a Zoeller.


----------

